# New spell questions



## astriemer (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm trying to come up with EoMr versions of some of the new spells from the Complete Adventurer handbook. Most of them are not giving me any trouble, but I am having to be "creative" with a few and was wanting some feedback.

Many of them are "Quick" spells. See Ryan's comment on a Quick duration enhancement http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=115088

I've listed the spells with their core write up and then a suggested EoMr version. Note that I want to as closely simulate the core spell as possible.

Core Spell: 
Arrow StormTransmutation
Level: Ranger 4
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round

You can cast this spell only at the beginning of your turn, before you take any other actions. After casting arrow storm, you can use a full-round action to make one ranged attack with a bow with which you are proficient against every foe within a distance equal to the weapon’s range increment. You can attack a maximum number of individual targets equal to your character level. If you choose not to spend a full-round action in this fashion after casting this spell, the spell has no effect.

EoMr version:
Arrow Storm
Infuse Time 9/Gen 0
Total MP:	9
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 9 MP Infuse Time, 0 MP Swift duration
Notes: The cost is somewhat arbitrarily determined by adding the cost for 1 standard action and 1 extra attack to get to the approximate “cost” that a 4th level spell would cost and to represent “a bunch” of attacks.


Core Spell:
Distract Assailant
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-affecting]
Level: Assassin 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Close
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

The subject of this spell is distracted, flinching at blows that seem to come from the shadows. A creature affected by this spell is flat-footed until the beginning of its next turn.

EoMr version:
Distract Assailant
Charm Humanoid 1/Gen 1
Total MP:	2
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Close
Area of Effect:	one creature
Save:	Will negates
Spell Resistance:	yes
HD Threshold:	5 HD
See above.
Costs: 1 MP range, 0 MP swift duration, 1 MP confuse effect.
Scalable: extra MP to increase HD threshold.


Core Spell:
Golem Strike
Divination
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round

While this spell is in effect, you have a special connection to the arcane forces that animate constructs. For 1 round, you can deliver sneak attacks against constructs as if they were not immune to sneak attacks. To attack a construct in this manner, you must still meet the other requirements for making a sneak attack.
This spell applies only to sneak attack damage. It gives you no ability to affect constructs with critical hits, nor does it confer any special ability to overcome the damage reduction or other defenses of constructs.


EoMr version:
Golem Strike (v.1)Divination 5/Gen 0
Total MP:	5
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 0 MP swift duration, 5 MP discern lore

Golem Strike (v.2)Infuse Space 2/Gen 0
Total MP:	2
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 0 MP swift duration, 2 MP improved critical variation

Core Spell:
Absorb Weapon
Transmutation
Level: Assassin 3
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: One touched weapon not in another creature’s possession
Duration: 1 hour/level (D)
Saving Throw: will negates (object); see text
Spell Resistance: yes (object)

You can harmlessly absorb a weapon you are touching (even a poisoned one) into your arm, so long as it is not in another creature’s possession. The weapon must be a light weapon for you at the time you cast the spell. The absorbed weapon cannot be felt under the skin and doesn’t restrict your range of movement in any way. An absorbed weapon cannot be detected with even a careful search, although a detect magic spell reveals the presence of a magical aura. The only evidence of its presence is a faint blotch on your skin shaped vaguely like the weapon.
When you touch the spot (an action equivalent to drawing a weapon), or when the spell duration expires, the weapon appears in your hand and the spell ends. If you attack with the weapon in the same round that you retrieve it from its hiding place, you can attempt t a Bluff check to feint in combat as a free action, and you gain a +4 bonus on the Bluff check. An intelligent magic weapon gets a saving throw against this spell, but other weapons do not.


EoMr version:
Absorb Weapon
Transform Life 3/Gen 8
Total MP:	11
Duration:	1 day
Range:	Touch
Area of Effect:	one touched weapon not in another creature’s possession
Save:	will negates (object); see text
Spell Resistance:	Yes (object)
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 1 MP different element type, 2 MP combining, 8 MP duration


Core Spell:
Sniper’s ShotDivination
Level: Assassin 1, ranger 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round

When you cast this spell, you extend and sharpen your perceptions for one devastating ranged attack. You next single ranged attack (if it is made before the start of your next turn) can be a sneak attack regardless of the distance between you and your target.
This spell doesn’t grant you the ability to make a sneak attack if you don’t already have that ability.


EoMr version:
Sniper’s ShotInfuse Space 2/Gen 0
Total MP:	0
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 0 MP swift duration, 2 MP improved critical variant


Core Spell:
Hawkeye
Transmutation
Level: Druid 1, ranger 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 10 minutes/level (D)

This spell gives you the ability to see accurately at long distances. Your range increment for ranged weapons increases by 50%, and you gain a +5 competence bonus on Spot checks.


EoMr version:
HawkeyeInfuse Space 1/Infuse Water 1/Gen 3
Total MP:	5
Duration:	1 hour
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 3 MP medium duration, 1 MP infuse space to reduce distance, 1 MP spot bonus. 


Core Spell:
Harmonic Chorus
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-affecting]
Level: Bard 3
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close
Target: One living creature
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes

Harmonic chorus lets you improve the spellcasting ability of another spellcaster. For the duration of the spell, the subject gains a +2 morale bonus to caster level and a +2 morale bonus on save DCs for all spells she casts.


EoMr version:
Harmonic Chorus
Infuse Fire 3/Infuse Acid 5/Gen 1
Total MP:	9
Duration:	Concentration
Range:	Close
Area of Effect:	one living creature
Save:	Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance:	Yes
HD Threshold:	N/A

Harmonic chorus lets you improve the spellcasting ability of another spellcaster. For the duration of the spell, the subject gains a +2 morale bonus to maximum spell MP and a +2 morale bonus on save DCs for all spells she casts.
Costs: 1 MP range, 5 MP infuse two stats, 3 MP infuse one stat 
Notes: Costed for 2 stats to both cover either Wisdom based casters or Intelligence based casters. Costed for 1 stat to increase by +4 to estimate cost for +2 MP limit.

Core Spell:
Critical StrikeDivination
Level: Assassin 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round

While this spell is in effect, your melee attacks are more likely to strike a foe’s vital areas. Whenever you make a melee attack against a flanked foe or against a foe denied its Dexterity bonus, you deal an extra 1d6 points of damage, your weapon’s threat range is doubled (as if under the effect of keen edge), and you gain a +4 insight bonus on rolls made to confirm a critical hit. The increased threat range granted by this spell doesn’t stack with any other effect that increases your weapon’s threat range. Creatures immune to sneak attacks are immune to the extra damage dealt by your attacks. 


EoMr version:
Critical Strike
Infuse Space 2/Infuse Force 1/Create Death 1/Gen 0
Total MP:	4
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 2 MP improve critical, 1 MP enhance attack, 0 MP quick duration, 1 MP elemental damage
Notes: I only spent 1 MP on the enhance attack as it does not increase the damage and it only applies to the critical roll. The create death elemental damage was the closest effect I could think of to simulate the extra d6 of damage with the special effect that it might affect non-living creatures, but doesn’t affect anything that isn’t subject to sneak attack damage.

Core Spell:
Embrace the Wild
Transmutation
Level: Druid 2, ranger 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 10 minutes/level (D)

This spell allows you to adopt the nature and some of the abilities of a particular animal. Upon casting the spell, you can choose any animal whose Hit Dice are equal to or less than your caster level. You retain your own form, but you gain the natural and extraordinary sense of the creature you choose, including blindsense, blindsight, darkvision, low-light vision, and scent, as applicable. You can also choose to replace either or both of your Listen and Spot check modifiers with those of the animal chosen.


EoMr version:
Embrace the Wild
Transform Animal 2/Gen 3
Total MP:	5
Duration:	1 hour
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A

This spell allows you to adopt the nature and some of the abilities of a particular animal. Upon casting the spell, you can choose any animal whose Challenge Rating is equal to or less than ½. You retain your own form, but you gain the natural and extraordinary sense of the creature you choose, including blindsense, blindsight, darkvision, low-light vision, and scent, as applicable. You also gain any racial bonus to Listen and Spot check modifiers with those of the animal chosen.
For example, Baboon senses (CR ½) gives low-light vision, scent, and Listen and Spot checks of +5 (if better than your own). A Bat (CR 1/10) gives low-light vision, blindsense 20’, and +4 to Spot and Listen checks.
Costs: 3 MP duration, 2 MP transform unique form, 0 MP transform animal cantrip effect
Scalable: +2 MP to increase the challenge rating of the animal form to 1, +2 MP to increase the challenge rating of the animal by 1.
Notes: 2 MP cost to make the unique form not a cheaper way to get enhanced senses than using scry and/or infuse water.

Core Spell:
Guided Shot
Divination
Level: Ranger 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round

You use magical energy to briefly focus you mind and body on making a perfect shot. While this spell is in effect, your ranged attacks do not take a penalty due to distance.
In addition, while this spell is in effect, your ranged attacks ignore the AC bonus granted to targets by anything less than total cover.
This spell does not provide any ability to exceed the maximum range of the weapon with which you are attacking, nor does it confer any ability to attack targets protected by total cover.


EoMr version:
Guided Shot
Infuse Force 1/Infuse Space 2/Gen 0
Total MP:	0
Duration:	1 round
Range:	Personal
Area of Effect:	You
Save:	N/A
Spell Resistance:	N/A
HD Threshold:	N/A
See above.
Costs: 0 MP quick duration, 1 MP infuse force, 2 MP infuse space 
Notes: Spent 1 MP on infuse force to get a +1 attack and damage which I estimated would be worth the equivalent of offsetting the range penalty (as most combat takes place within 1 range increment anyway). Spend 2 MP on infuse space to get the ignore concealment (4 MP infuse space lets you ignore any obstacle, so I estimated that ignoring cover was only ½ as effective).


----------

